# Mögen Sie Comics?



## Administrator (13. Dezember 2005)

*Mögen Sie Comics?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## annon11 (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mögen Sie Comics?*

LTB


----------



## HanFred (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mögen Sie Comics?*

wie wär's mit der simplen antwortmöglichkeit "ja"?
ich mag die nämlich auch, kaufe aber kaum welche. aber hier passt keine antwort auch nur halbwegs.


----------



## BF1942player (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mögen Sie Comics?*

Ich lese jeden Tag LTB


----------



## Dumbi (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mögen Sie Comics?*



			
				annon11 am 13.12.2005 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> LTB


Jo, lese ich fast jeden Tag!


----------



## HanFred (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mögen Sie Comics?*

ich mag v.a. französische und belgische comics. die sind oft sehr gut gezeichnet und haben halt eine ganz andere erzählweise als amerikanische oder japanische comics (was nicht heisst, dass ich jene generell nicht mag).
mir haben besonders gefallen:
- Aquablue (fantasy/scifi)
- Cryozone (scifi)
- Jean Claude Tergal (von Tronchet, lustig und sozialkritisch)

übersetzt werden die meistens nicht, man sollte dafür also die frz. sprache einigermassen beherrschen.
viele davon sind wirklich nur für erwachsene gedacht. leider ist ind en köpfen vieler germanophoner menschen immer noch die ansicht präsent, dass comics was für kinder seien. das stimmt so einfach nicht. es gibt nämlich viele, die kinder lieber nicht anschauen sollten, andere sind dann wieder für jedes familienmitglied geeignet.


----------



## DerboesePiranha (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mögen Sie Comics?*

Scheint sehr ausgeglichen 

Kennt wer: Pit, Pikkolo und Kokomiko in "QRN ruft Bezelburg"?

Das ist einfach das beste Comicbuch, was ich je gelesen habe.

Ansonsten LTB bzw. Carl Barks 

(Oder aber auch Starwarscomics bzw. was älter: Prinz Eisenherz)


----------



## Danielovitch (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mögen Sie Comics?*

Hab nix gegen Comics, aber ganze Bücher damit müssen nicht sein *g*


----------

